# لو حابب تعرف اية هي الصلاة المقبولة عند ربنا والمستجابة تعالي شوف سليمان الحكيم قال لربنا اية فعلا يستحق ان يلقب بالحكمة



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 مارس 2010)

*لو حابب تعرف اية هي الصلاة المقبولة عند ربنا والمستجابة تعالي شوف سليمان الحكيم قال لربنا اية فعلا يستحق ان يلقب بالحكمة*

*وَوَقَفَ سُلَيْمَانُ أَمَامَ مَذْبَحِ الرَّبِّ تُجَاهَ كُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَبَسَطَ يَدَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ 
23 وَقَالَ: [أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ، لَيْسَ إِلَهٌ مِثْلَكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَلاَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ، حَافِظُ الْعَهْدِ وَالرَّحْمَةِ لِعَبِيدِكَ السَّائِرِينَ أَمَامَكَ بِكُلِّ قُلُوبِهِمْ. 
24 الَّذِي قَدْ حَفِظْتَ لِعَبْدِكَ دَاوُدَ أَبِي مَا كَلَّمْتَهُ بِهِ، فَتَكَلَّمْتَ بِفَمِكَ وَأَكْمَلْتَ بِيَدِكَ كَهَذَا الْيَوْمِ. 
25 وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ احْفَظْ لِعَبْدِكَ دَاوُدَ أَبِي مَا كَلَّمْتَهُ بِهِ قَائِلاً: لاَ يُعْدَمُ لَكَ أَمَامِي رَجُلٌ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ إِسْرَائِيلَ، إِنْ كَانَ بَنُوكَ يَحْفَظُونَ طُرُقَهُمْ حَتَّى يَسِيرُوا أَمَامِي كَمَا سِرْتَ أَنْتَ أَمَامِي. 
26 وَالآنَ يَا إِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَتَحَقَّقْ كَلاَمُكَ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتَ بِهِ عَبْدَكَ دَاوُدَ أَبِي. 
27 لأَنَّهُ هَلْ يَسْكُنُ اللَّهُ حَقّاً عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ هُوَذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَسَمَاءُ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تَسَعُكَ، فَكَمْ بِالأَقَلِّ هَذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ؟ 
28 فَالْتَفِتْ إِلَى صَلاَةِ عَبْدِكَ وَإِلَى تَضَرُّعِهِ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهِي، وَاسْمَعِ الصُّرَاخَ وَالصَّلاَةَ الَّتِي يُصَلِّيهَا عَبْدُكَ أَمَامَكَ الْيَوْمَ. 
29 لِتَكُونَ عَيْنَاكَ مَفْتُوحَتَيْنِ عَلَى هَذَا الْبَيْتِ لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً، عَلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي قُلْتَ: إِنَّ اسْمِي يَكُونُ فِيهِ لِتَسْمَعَ الصَّلاَةَ الَّتِي يُصَلِّيهَا عَبْدُكَ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ. 
30 وَاسْمَعْ تَضَرُّعَ عَبْدِكَ وَشَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ يُصَلُّونَ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ، وَاسْمَعْ أَنْتَ فِي مَوْضِعِ سُكْنَاكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَإِذَا سَمِعْتَ فَاغْفِرْ. 
31 إِذَا أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ إِلَى صَاحِبِهِ وَوَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ حَلْفاً لِيُحَلِّفَهُ، وَجَاءَ الْحَلْفُ أَمَامَ مَذْبَحِكَ فِي هَذَا الْبَيْتِ، 
32 فَاسْمَعْ أَنْتَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَاعْمَلْ وَاقْضِ بَيْنَ عَبِيدِكَ، إِذْ تَحْكُمُ عَلَى الْمُذْنِبِ فَتَجْعَلُ طَرِيقَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ، وَتُبَرِّرُ الْبَارَّ إِذْ تُعْطِيهِ حَسَبَ بِرِّهِ. 
33 إِذَا انْكَسَرَ شَعْبُكَ إِسْرَائِيلُ أَمَامَ الْعَدُوِّ لأَنَّهُمْ أَخْطَأُوا إِلَيْكَ، ثُمَّ رَجَعُوا إِلَيْكَ وَاعْتَرَفُوا بِاسْمِكَ وَصَلُّوا وَتَضَرَّعُوا إِلَيْكَ نَحْوَ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ، 
34 فَاسْمَعْ أَنْتَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَاغْفِرْ خَطِيَّةَ شَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَأَرْجِعْهُمْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتَهَا لِآبَائِهِمْ. 
35 [إِذَا أُغْلِقَتِ السَّمَاءُ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَطَرٌ لأَنَّهُمْ أَخْطَأُوا إِلَيْكَ، ثُمَّ صَلُّوا فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ وَاعْتَرَفُوا بِاسْمِكَ، وَرَجَعُوا عَنْ خَطِيَّتِهِمْ لأَنَّكَ ضَايَقْتَهُمْ 
36 فَاسْمَعْ أَنْتَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَاغْفِرْ خَطِيَّةَ عَبِيدِكَ وَشَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَتُعَلِّمَهُمُ الطَّرِيقَ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي يَسْلُكُونَ فِيهِ، وَأَعْطِ مَطَراً عَلَى أَرْضِكَ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتَهَا لِشَعْبِكَ مِيرَاثاً. 
37 إِذَا صَارَ فِي الأَرْضِ جُوعٌ، إِذَا صَارَ وَبَأٌ، إِذَا صَارَ لَفْحٌ أَوْ يَرَقَانٌ أَوْ جَرَادٌ جَرْدَمٌ، أَوْ إِذَا حَاصَرَهُ عَدُوُّهُ فِي أَرْضِ مُدُنِهِ فِي كُلِّ ضَرْبَةٍ وَكُلِّ مَرَضٍ، 
38 فَكُلُّ صَلاَةٍ وَكُلُّ تَضَرُّعٍ تَكُونُ مِنْ أَيِّ إِنْسَانٍ كَانَ مِنْ كُلِّ شَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، الَّذِينَ يَعْرِفُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ ضَرْبَةَ قَلْبِهِ فَيَبْسُطُ يَدَيْهِ نَحْوَ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ، 
39 فَاسْمَعْ أَنْتَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَكَانِ سُكْنَاكَ وَاغْفِرْ، وَاعْمَلْ وَأَعْطِ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ حَسَبَ كُلِّ طُرُقِهِ كَمَا تَعْرِفُ قَلْبَهُ. لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ قَدْ عَرَفْتَ قُلُوبَ كُلِّ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ. 
40 لِيَخَافُوكَ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي يَحْيُونَ فِيهَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتَ لِآبَائِنَا. 
41 وَكَذَلِكَ الأَجْنَبِيُّ الَّذِي لَيْسَ مِنْ شَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَرْضٍ بَعِيدَةٍ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِكَ - 
42 لأَنَّهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ بِاسْمِكَ الْعَظِيمِ وَبِيَدِكَ الْقَوِيَّةِ وَذِرَاعِكَ الْمَمْدُودَةِ - فَمَتَى جَاءَ وَصَلَّى فِي هَذَا الْبَيْتِ، 
43 فَاسْمَعْ أَنْتَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَكَانِ سُكْنَاكَ، وَافْعَلْ حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا يَدْعُو بِهِ إِلَيْكَ الأَجْنَبِيُّ، لِيَعْلَمَ كُلُّ شُعُوبِ الأَرْضِ اسْمَكَ فَيَخَافُوكَ كَشَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَلِيَعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ دُعِيَ اسْمُكَ عَلَى هَذَا الْبَيْتِ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ. 
44 [إِذَا خَرَجَ شَعْبُكَ لِمُحَارَبَةِ عَدُوِّهِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي تُرْسِلُهُمْ فِيهِ، وَصَلُّوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ نَحْوَ الْمَدِينَةِ الَّتِي اخْتَرْتَهَا وَالْبَيْتِ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُهُ لاِسْمِكَ، 
45 فَاسْمَعْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَلاَتَهُمْ وَتَضَرُّعَهُمْ وَاقْضِ قَضَاءَهُمْ. 
46 إِذَا أَخْطَأُوا إِلَيْكَ - لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ إِنْسَانٌ لاَ يُخْطِئُ - وَغَضِبْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَدَفَعْتَهُمْ أَمَامَ الْعَدُوِّ وَسَبَاهُمْ سَابُوهُمْ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْعَدُوِّ بَعِيدَةً أَوْ قَرِيبَةً، 
47 فَإِذَا رَدُّوا إِلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فِي الأَرْضِ الَّتِي يُسْبَوْنَ إِلَيْهَا وَرَجَعُوا وَتَضَرَّعُوا إِلَيْكَ فِي أَرْضِ سَبْيِهِمْ قَائِلِينَ: قَدْ أَخْطَأْنَا وَعَوَّجْنَا وَأَذْنَبْنَا 
48 وَرَجَعُوا إِلَيْكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِهِمْ فِي أَرْضِ أَعْدَائِهِمُِ الَّذِينَ سَبُوهُمْ، وَصَلُّوا إِلَيْكَ نَحْوَ أَرْضِهِمُِ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتَ لِآبَائِهِمْ، نَحْوَ الْمَدِينَةِ الَّتِي اخْتَرْتَ وَالْبَيْتِ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ لاِسْمِكَ، 
49 فَاسْمَعْ فِي السَّمَاءِ مَكَانِ سُكْنَاكَ صَلاَتَهُمْ وَتَضَرُّعَهُمْ وَاقْضِ قَضَاءَهُمْ، 
50 وَاغْفِرْ لِشَعْبِكَ مَا أَخْطَأُوا بِهِ إِلَيْكَ، وَجَمِيعَ ذُنُوبِهِمِ الَّتِي أَذْنَبُوا بِهَا إِلَيْكَ، وَأَعْطِهِمْ رَحْمَةً أَمَامَ الَّذِينَ سَبُوهُمْ فَيَرْحَمُوهُمْ، 
51 لأَنَّهُمْ شَعْبُكَ وَمِيرَاثُكَ الَّذِينَ أَخْرَجْتَ مِنْ مِصْرَ مِنْ وَسَطِ كُورِ الْحَدِيدِ. 
52 لِتَكُونَ عَيْنَاكَ مَفْتُوحَتَيْنِ نَحْوَ تَضَرُّعِ عَبْدِكَ وَتَضَرُّعِ شَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَتُصْغِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ فِي كُلِّ مَا يَدْعُونَكَ. 
53 لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَفْرَزْتَهُمْ لَكَ مِيرَاثاً مِنْ جَمِيعِ شُعُوبِ الأَرْضِ، كَمَا تَكَلَّمْتَ عَنْ يَدِ مُوسَى عَبْدِكَ عِنْدَ إِخْرَاجِكَ آبَاءَنَا مِنْ مِصْرَ يَا سَيِّدِي الرَّبَّ].​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 مارس 2010)

*رد: لو حابب تعرف اية هي الصلاة المقبولة عند ربنا والمستجابة تعالي شوف سليمان الحكيم قال لربنا اية فعلا يستحق ان يلقب بالحكمة*

*شكرا يا راجعة علي الاقتباس الجميل
فعلا صلاة جميلة ومش محتاجة اي تعليق
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لو حابب تعرف اية هي الصلاة المقبولة عند ربنا والمستجابة تعالي شوف سليمان الحكيم قال لربنا اية فعلا يستحق ان يلقب بالحكمة*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لو حابب تعرف اية هي الصلاة المقبولة عند ربنا والمستجابة تعالي شوف سليمان الحكيم قال لربنا اية فعلا يستحق ان يلقب بالحكمة*

روووووووووووعه يا رجعا 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لو حابب تعرف اية هي الصلاة المقبولة عند ربنا والمستجابة تعالي شوف سليمان الحكيم قال لربنا اية فعلا يستحق ان يلقب بالحكمة*



+coptic+ قال:


> *شكرا يا راجعة علي الاقتباس الجميل
> فعلا صلاة جميلة ومش محتاجة اي تعليق
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*مرسي خالص يا ماجد
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sweet mero (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لو حابب تعرف اية هي الصلاة المقبولة عند ربنا والمستجابة تعالي شوف سليمان الحكيم قال لربنا اية فعلا يستحق ان يلقب بالحكمة*

احلى صلاه روووووووووعه ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: لو حابب تعرف اية هي الصلاة المقبولة عند ربنا والمستجابة تعالي شوف سليمان الحكيم قال لربنا اية فعلا يستحق ان يلقب بالحكمة*

*مرسي علي المشاركة الروعة دي يا كليمو​*


----------

